# my husband



## Lonelygirl

My husband is not being to caring right now to me, He does not cuddle me or have sex as well. Everytime we have a issue to deal with he bring up my ex husband. He say i not your ex i not like him your very hurt about what he did to you. It do matter what issue it is talking another he has to throw my ex in my face, I keep telling him its not my ex, Your not caring to me anymore or anything, I am really worried about our relationship, I did tell him how i felt he still is not cuddleing me or anything else, Does anyone have a auggestion for me, Thank you


----------



## draconis

Have you every thrown up in his face your ex?

draconis


----------



## Lonelygirl

No i have not . This is how it starts when we get in a arguement, He say i not like you ex, And the issue is not about him, It was about him losing his job cause he ran his mouth, What ever it is he throws my ex in the picture, His mom tell me he been like this as a child, And also my husband into wicca, Not sure how to deal with him, Listen to this he tell me he knows what i want. so i blew up at him a said i wanted to loved by him, He said nolthen to me after that, So what do you think i should do,


----------



## draconis

A part of relationships is being compatable. The fact that you brought up hi religious beliefs might be a rough spot for the two of you. Not saying his choice is right or wrong as we must all find our own way to the higher truth in the universe. 

If his mother says he has always been like this thenhe knows or thinks he can get his way by acting like this and may never change.

Have you tried couples therapy?

draconis


----------

